# Android keyboard emoji?



## spideyx24 (Oct 11, 2011)

Is there any keyboard that is like the 4.2 keyboard and has a quick soft key straight to emojis? I remember using a previous ROM with it. Thank you.

Sent from my XT926 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

Topic has been moved to General, since it is not an app being posted but rather a question about an app.


----------

